

Are You A Facebook Startup? You're All Going In The Wrong Direction - michaelabe
http://www.thrsti.com/blog/you-facebook-startups-youre-all-going-in-the-wrong-direction-be-original/

======
callmeed
Hard to get past a title that doesn't know your from you're. And when you do,
there's not much there.

~~~
michaelabe
there is the message is pretty simple everyone is building apps on top of
facebooks data. Basically all these startups are just facebook with a twist,
if you really want to make something good that has a chance to disrupt as much
as facebook and twitter did you should start from scratch and invent a new
category.

~~~
jaysonelliot
If you wrote an email to a VC without being able to demonstrate that you
picked up basic writing skills in high school and college, you'd have a longer
road to travel to convince them of your overall fitness for funding.

